# Standing at the gate



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If he is standing at the gate because he was driven off by the dominant horse, mare or gelding, then no. it isn't good for him.
If he is standing at the gate because he wants to...then let him stand at the gate.
Then again, not every horse wants or needs to be outside turned out as much as another...horses are individuals and should be handled in a individual manner that suits them and in their best interest.

I know everyone says "Turnout is the only way, as much as possible. More is better."
I personally have seen horses that hated to be out. They fretted and fussed, paced and screamed, complained and worked themself to a lather...once you put them in the barn, they were happy, content and calm...outside they were the opposite.
They had company all around them so not lonesome, had plentiful great grass to eat, shade to be under...and wanted no part of it but the stall...

Go figure...

If the horse likes to stand at the gate and observe the activities...let him. 
If he is being destructive to the fence/gate or himself, bring him in before damage is done.
The horse was out. He had the opportunity to run & play, kick up the heels, have a good dirtying roll and fill their stomach with grass... decide what to do based upon the horse telling you what he wants.

_jmo.._


----------



## MyBoyFortune (Aug 1, 2013)

Thank you! I had half-assumed that was the case, but I don't like to assume things I don't know for sure. 

Fortune doesn't get bullied by the others, and he never seems agitated or otherwise upset. It's like you said, he just likes observing, it seems. I'll leave him to it, then. Thanks again!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Sometimes the Bo lets my mare have run of the barn (she eats the loose hay so no clean up for them) and yard that leads to the barn (the barn is in their backyard so she is not going anywhere). They leave her stall open and she will wonder out, eat, graze then after an hour she puts herself away lol! When she is out in the arena all they have to do is open the gate and she is the first one to put herself away XD! 

I agree with horselovinguy, unless he is being harnessed it's fine.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Mine spend a good part of the afternoon standing in the corner of their field by the gate, staring at the barn and waiting to see the food-truck roll through with their dinner. Doesn't matter if there is grass, a round bale, or anything in their field. They know when it's getting close to dinner time, and activity in the barn yard generally draws them down to the gate sooner.


----------



## princessfluffybritches (Aug 10, 2012)

I would look more at the expression on his face and how he reacts to the other horses.


----------

